
HN TreeMap - mnml_
http://www.hackrnews.com
======
geuis
Sorry, I apologize if my question is banal, but what is the purpose? I don't
see the use of displaying data in this way.

On a side note, the animations between views are nice.

~~~
anateus
Treemaps are fantastic for showing hierarchical + quantitative information in
a single view (with at least another axis thrown in if you add coloring the
boxes in).

This view, however, is about as useful as using a pie chart--perhaps the
intent was to correlate the points with share of total attention?

On the other hand, I subscribe to the "piecharts are almost always evil and
useless" school, and should in almost all cases be replaced with stacked bar
charts (sideways preferably)--which the strip view is rather similar to.

~~~
va_coder
I still don't get the point of that over a list, like this:

* 22% interest in tech papers

* 21% in Apple advantage

* 16% interest in ...

As a side note, I usually _only_ care for what the top 5 or so things are, and
the percentages aren't that important.

~~~
anateus
Well, percentages aren't even "correct" unless you're saying "percent of total
number of points on the front page". Since that total is non-constant, the
percentages are almost meaningless. If suddenly someone posts a PG essay,
which gets like 800 pts, everything's percentage would drop.

You could, however, just have a list of pts and the titles... but then you get
the front page of HN :)

------
vyrotek
A neat visualization. Forgive me, but I had smirk on my face when I clicked
the 'HN TreeMap' square and it loaded it again. It felt very recursive. :)

------
rednum
Links to 'ask hn' posts are broken (link to 'Ask Pg about hackers and
painters' leads to: <http://www.hackrnews.com/comments/2982185>) . Nice
concept though!

~~~
wglb
Interesting. That isn't happening for me.

------
tingletech
Nicolas Garcia Belmonte's JavaScript InfoVis Toolkit -- <http://thejit.org>
\-- is truly awesome. He has a lot of cool stuff in that library.
<http://thejit.org/demos/>

I'm using the Radial Graph from TheJit in my "facebook for dead people"
prototype
[http://socialarchive.iath.virginia.edu/xtf/view?mode=RGraph&...](http://socialarchive.iath.virginia.edu/xtf/view?mode=RGraph&docId=Bush%20Vannevar%201890-1974-cr.xml)

------
andyking
I just get the webmail control panel for the web host OVH, asking me to choose
between Squirrelmail, Roundcube, Horde etc.

------
wyclif
Design-wise, this reminds me a lot of Newsmap: <http://newsmap.jp/>

------
Raphael
Reminds me of <http://newsmap.jp/>

------
there
shouldn't the font size be proportional to the size of the square?

